# rainsuit for New Mexico



## Ridgewalker (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm going out to Cimirron NM this summer in August. I'm going to be in the higer altitudes and I need a good rainsuit. I have been reconmmended to look at Campmor for rainsuits but I don't what quailities to look for. If any of you has gone out there feel free to drop a reply. Thanks.


----------



## jfslenes (May 18, 2004)

*Welcome to NM!*

Jeb,

Hope you enjoy your visit to Philmont! Good luck with your search for a rain suit. I recently bought an inexpensive clear vinyl pants and jacket outfit for a day in the rain (wettest in Albuquerque). It cost about $10 and failed in one day.

In reality, August can be either dry or wet. At Philmont, wet is more likely. It is located at high elevation and on the Eastern slope of the Sangre de Cristos. You'll do well to "be prepared" and get a decent outfit.

We always look forward to groups such as your's. Make it a good year!


----------



## Mike P. (May 18, 2004)

For higher elevations out west, getting the same thing as you would here would be fine.  To me that would be G-Tex if you've stoopped growing  (it should last years if taken care of) or something like EMS System III if you may not be able to wear it more than a year or too.  

Only time I've heard that a waterproof breathable fabric is not needed would be in the tropics.  My understanding of how the fabric works to move moisture away from your body is basically diffision (higher humidity to lower humidity - is that Osmosis, basic science was a long time ago  ) 

In a rain forest it's just as steamy on the outside of the jacket as it is on the inside.

By it large enough so you can layer underneath it if you want or need to (think more than just this trip & think of using it for winter here too), ventiliation  (pit zips or core vents) & seam sealed are things to look for.


----------

